# Kayak fishfinder....color or mono?



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been deciding on a unit and not sure if I want a color screen. I am wondering if the color screen is next to impossible to see in direct sunlight, almost like a cellphone? Anyone have knowledge on this?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a hummingbird 346di that's color screen on my yak and there are times when I have to block the glare with my hand. I'm not sure if it's a color vs black and white issue though....it's more of a high gloss screen issue. 

Can anyone say that grey scale fish finder isn't affected by glare?

I mean even if fish finders in black and white weren't affected by sunlight I'd still probably get a color screen. The only issue I see is in power consumption....color screens use more battery. I get 3 trips on a small deer feeder battery so the hummingbird fish finder is very energy conserving. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I am looking at the HB 561 or HB 571 HD. I was going to buy each of them to see the diff in the screen. I'm sure there's no way to justify the HD screen until you see it. As for a Lowerance, I have been considering the Elite 4x, which is color.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Putty said:


> I am looking at the HB 561 or HB 571 HD. I was going to buy each of them to see the diff in the screen. I'm sure there's no way to justify the HD screen until you see it. As for a Lowerance, I have been considering the Elite 4x, which is color.


I have the elite4x DSI and love it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

montagc said:


> I bought a 581 and am pretty disappointed in the screen. There are some deals to be had on 597s and other color models right now since HB is coming out with a new lineup, the 600 series. Bbgmarine and shutupandfish had some good deals.


Interesting. I get so many mixed reviews on the HBs. Is there a clear difference using the HD versions?



RiverRunner88 said:


> I have the elite4x DSI and love it!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good to know...I found a Black Friday deal that would get me the Elite 5 for 299. Think I may just go with that one.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

humminbird rules! however do this... go to bass pro shops, or gander mtn and look at 2 fishfinders side by side, then slowly step back..the black one fades fast. color shows up pretty good from a distance. you can get anti glare covers for the hb's on ebay for like $10


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

my buddy is sellin a hds5 for i think $400. its a color unit, but may be a bit big for a yak


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Putty already looking for fish finders? Did you even get your kayak yet?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> humminbird rules! however do this... go to bass pro shops, or gander mtn and look at 2 fishfinders side by side, then slowly step back..the black one fades fast. color shows up pretty good from a distance. you can get anti glare covers for the hb's on ebay for like $10


I went to Cabelas last night and decided on the HB 596C HD DI Sonar. The guy told me the new color screens are better in direct sunlight than the mono. He also showed me the HB screens have more pixels than the Lowerance, which makes the DI picture much more detailed. 



nyall86 said:


> Putty already looking for fish finders? Did you even get your kayak yet?


Yup...lol. Yes, I got it last week. She's a beaut, Clark!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

The only bad thing about the di is u gotta be constantly moveing to use it... If ur on a budget just go sonar. If u like to paddle around u can use the di feature. However thats a good unit


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> The only bad thing about the di is u gotta be constantly moveing to use it... If ur on a budget just go sonar. If u like to paddle around u can use the di feature. However thats a good unit


They don't hold the image if you are sitting still?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

No u gotta go 2-4 mph. But if u paddle u can use di. But sonar will still work


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> No u gotta go 2-4 mph. But if u paddle u can use di. But sonar will still work


OK...help me understand, the sonar is what's telling me fish are around?


What am I looking at here?



















This is cool

















Are these bait fish with bigger ones around?










Are these arch's fish?









If the arch's are fish, why do some have IDs like below?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Hunminbird has select id... Will show a fish icon for only small only med or only large fish or all 3 plus arches. Sonar will
Show you structure to an extent... But not like di. Di doesentvreally show fish that well unless they are big, schooling, or a group of bait.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

The split screen is a great tool sonar shows fish, di shows trees... Used in combo its great... Di will show individual branches... Sonar shows general shape


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> Hunminbird has select id... Will show a fish icon for only small only med or only large fish or all 3 plus arches. Sonar will
> Show you structure to an extent... But not like di. Di doesentvreally show fish that well unless they are big, schooling, or a group of bait.





ranger373v said:


> The split screen is a great tool sonar shows fish, di shows trees... Used in combo its great... Di will show individual branches... Sonar shows general shape



Thanks!! This is all starting to make sense now. Wondered why some fish were shown and others weren't. It's a setting. I wasn't sure the diff between sonar and di, but you just cleared that up for me as well. I agree the split screen seems to be the way to go. I'm excited to get my unit.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

We could go to bps and i can show you a bunch on the demo models... Thats all the excuse i need lol. But honestly the di on those little units is kinda hard to see... I mean i can see it but im 24... Lol. A good sonar would be plenty. But up to u. How much is it? Also as far as mounting it to the yak how would u mount it? Both unit and transducer? And can u carry a 12v battery? A 12v lawn battery may work.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> We could go to bps and i can show you a bunch on the demo models... Thats all the excuse i need lol. But honestly the di on those little units is kinda hard to see... I mean i can see it but im 24... Lol. A good sonar would be plenty. But up to u. How much is it? Also as far as mounting it to the yak how would u mount it? Both unit and transducer? And can u carry a 12v battery? A 12v lawn battery may work.



I plan to mount the transducer in the front dry storage on a flat surface. Run the cable up and possibly drill a hole to bring the cables up. Then silicon around the cable. There's a nice spot to mount the head in front of me. Or I have rails on the side of me I can put it which would be closer for viewing. The unit is $399. If I decide not to get the unit with the DI, I'll probably go with the 571 or 581, whichever one is color. I like the idea of DI, but if I have to be constantly moving for it to work it may not be good for me. I see me being anchored a lot.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I dont use di very much.. Id say 45% sonar 45% si and 10% di. If searching u can use di to see if that blob is bait a tree or what. Ull like the di when you use it. On that small screen id paddle in di till i found a tree then switch to sonar or split screen.nlarher units with preset buttons are nice.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Putty,

I wouldn't buy that unit if you have to be moving all the time. You will do a lot of floating and stopping. I would just go with a cheaper unit.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> I dont use di very much.. Id say 45% sonar 45% si and 10% di. If searching u can use di to see if that blob is bait a tree or what. Ull like the di when you use it. On that small screen id paddle in di till i found a tree then switch to sonar or split screen.nlarher units with preset buttons are nice.


I see how you're using it now..

What I overlooked in prior posts is that the 500 series is being dropped for the 600s, so I'll go with one of these

http://store.humminbird.com/products/740564/678c_HD
http://store.humminbird.com/products/740565/678c_HD_DI



nyall86 said:


> Putty,
> 
> I wouldn't buy that unit if you have to be moving all the time. You will do a lot of floating and stopping. I would just go with a cheaper unit.


Here's the thing...If I can get DI in a unit and pay an extra $50 and hardly use it, it'll be better than wanting it later and needing to see mine and pay $400 all over again.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Youll use di... I promice


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> Youll use di... I promice


Yeah even the guy at Cabela's told me last night that people who say they don't need it have never used it. He said those who have it say they don't know how they have done it w/out it.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Look on walmart.com. See if they price match. Bass pro price matched my $2000 hummer... Wally world had it for $1600.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

As far as the mounting goes its pretty easy, abd i belive those units are gps ready? Or have internal gps?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I really want just a sonar upfront, or sonar gps... But the 360 imiageing only works with si units. U can use 360 sitting still


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Decided to go with this one. Ordering it today.

http://store.humminbird.com/products/740565/678c_HD_DI


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Shoulda got gps! It helps mark stuff you find! Lol. I know u can hook hand held gps up to a unit thats "gps ready"


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Im tore between a 858 up front or a 900 series...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> Shoulda got gps! It helps mark stuff you find! Lol. I know u can hook hand held gps up to a unit thats "gps ready"


I wasn't convinced I needed it. 



ranger373v said:


> Im tore between a 858 up front or a 900 series...


I'll have to look at those. Not familiar with them. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Much bigger units


----------

